# 1926 Singer called a kids toy, used by many Moms also



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Anybody have one of these? Or seen one like this?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have in antique shops, and can see how they could be used for quick mending projects. That one is in fabulous condition. How does it sew?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> I have in antique shops, and can see how they could be used for quick mending projects. That one is in fabulous condition. How does it sew?


 I have not used it. But it is just like new it was my mothers when she was a little girl. Has extra needles with it all the instructions, clamp, carrying case.
And I have looked at very closely and can't see one scratch~! So I would say it was used very little. 
They were made with very close tolerances, and is made out of cast iron. Very smooth when you turn the handle.
I think I shall put it on the Local Sale boards in my area to see what I can get for it. Looks like a few hundred if I get some interest in buying it.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

That's a gem, don't sell short.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Here is the trade Mark


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful little machine...


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank you. Yes it was taken care of that is for sure.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Check on ebay...some go for big money. I just got one for myself (xmas to me as hubby puts it) but it has a square bottom (newer). My sister has one she got as a child in mint condition. My next gift will be beige colored one.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The model 30 was a modification of the model 24. Singer's chainstitch machine is the only one that was the same basic machine for industrial, domestic (home) and toy models.

There is a new board started up with a whole bunch of Antique machine collectors - and they do have a "for sale" section. One way to show it to a lot of folks interested in machines like that.

http://vss.discussion.community/?forum=501752


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would love that machine. Not sure I can afford it. The thing is, it was made as a toy so you can let your kids use it. Some girls brought it to college with them.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Love the machine


----------



## MsGyver (Mar 3, 2016)

I was told this was the machine to have if you were "into" making miniature quilts. I was told this machine made smaller stitches, so it gave the "true miniature" feel to the smaller quilts. So, I went to ebay and bought one...$40 later.....but I have had so much going on in life that I have been unable to actually test the original theory of "smaller stitches"


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

Macybaby said:


> The model 30 was a modification of the model 24. Singer's chainstitch machine is the only one that was the same basic machine for industrial, domestic (home) and toy models.
> 
> There is a new board started up with a whole bunch of Antique machine collectors - and they do have a "for sale" section. One way to show it to a lot of folks interested in machines like that.
> 
> http://vss.discussion.community/?forum=501752


Thanks for the site!! I just received a 1910 Singer 66 Red Eye for Christmas, my first and probably only, but I have a lot of questions about using it! My husband is taking the paint off the cabinet before I can use it though so I just look at it for now. (Can you believe someone painted it!!?)


----------

